# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  Platform یعنی چی؟

## Iman_a13

سلام دوستان
ببخشید اگه سوال من خیلی ابتدایی ولی بارها شده که از روی این اصطلاحات با نظر شخصی رد شدم و بعد در آیندش دچار مشکل شدم .
من می خوام بدنوم پلات فرم یعنی چی؟
ممنون

----------


## rasoul2023

سلام :
پلت فرم در لغت به معنی بنیان یا اساس هست اما کلا تو زبان کامپیوتر مثلا برنامه هایی که توی ویندوز اجرا میشند میگند دارای پشتیبانی از پلت فرم ویندوز هستند یا پلت فرم لینوکس را هم ساپورت میکنه در نهایت تو زبان تخصصی میشه گفت همون OS یا سیستم عامل .

----------


## saeeedft

این کلمه نه تنها در بحث های نرم افزاری بلکه در بحث های سخت افزاری نیز مطرح است، مثلا میگن فلان زبان مستقل از پلت فرم است بدین معنی که سازنده اون قطعه کامپیوتر فرقی نمیکنه کدوم شرکت است و اون زبان خاص روی هر قطعه ای از شرکت های مختلف از لحاظ نرم افزاری نصب بشه بدون مشکل کار میکنه

----------


## heeeva

به طور کلی *پلتفرم* به مجموعه ای از ابزارهای سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری که با در کنار هم قرار گرفتن اونها محیطی رو برای تولید یک نرم افزار فراهم میکنند .

به عنوان مثال :
یک ویندوز XP نسخه 64 بیتی باید روی سیستمی نصب شود که تراشه یا پردازنده آن  64 بیتی باشد  و این دو در کنار هم محیطی رو برای تهیه نرم افزار تحت این سیستم عامل مهیا میکنند .
یا همینطور
ویندوز xp نسخه 32بیتی با پردازنده 32 اینتل
linux i586 و پردازنده 32 بیتی اینتل  و . . . 

اما در مورد زبانهایی که مستقل از پلتفرم هستن ، در حقیقت این زبان های دارای یک ماشین مجازی (Virtual Machine) هستن مانند جاوا . که برای هر پلتفرمی نسخه جداگانه ای از ماشین مجازی وجود داره که نحوه complie هم به این صورته .

بعد از کدنویسی و  compile کد به یک زبان میانی قابل فهم برای ماشین مجازی اون زبان  ترجمه میشه درون یک فایل ذخیره میشه که این فایل اجرایی *نیست* چرا چون ، همونطور که گفتم این فایل فقط برای ماشین مجازی قابل فهمه پس باید ماشین مجازی روی پلتفرم مورد نظر نصب بشه و اون کد میانی که برای هر پلتفرمی یکسان هست توسط ماشین مجازی مختص  پلتفرم  به زبان ماشین ترجمه و اجرا میشه .

به عنوان مثال شما میتونید یک کد به زبان جاوا بنویسید و اونو رویسیستم عامل  های زیر اجرا کنید :
Windows ، Linux ، Solaris ، MacOS
به شرط اینکه  Java Virtual Machine مختص اون سیستم عامل رو نصب کنید .

----------


## CodeMasterX

تو تاپیک مقایسه فنی دات نت و J2EE تمام این مباحث معرفی شدند  :لبخند:

----------

